# mazar



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

a few pics of the mazar,looking good so far.kinda nute sensitive.you have to be careful in my experience with bumping these plants up too fast.all is good tho. they seem a little stretchy,but i had the lights almost touching them.just the strain i suspect.sorry only 1 pic was good enough


----------



## Alistair (Nov 17, 2008)

That looks pretty good there, Andy.  You used to grow in soil, but now you do hydro.  How long have you been doing hydro?  It seems like you know what you're doing there, good job.

Also, how old is that?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you smoked Mazar before? If so, what is it like? I have some freebies from .nl (mazar x afghan) I was thinking about popping in the soil in a couple months.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

i've never smoked mazar myself.i know one thing i will not grow it again.its just too slow for me,especially in hydro.this is the same godspeed. the freebies from the same place.they are kinda spindly plants and very sensitive to the nutes.just something about them that deters me from growing them again.i might change my mind later in the grow.but for now its not my bag.the crystal have taken off like a bullet.just have to play with the nutes on the mazar,so far
    i have just switched to dwc and love it.i have only harvested 1 plant in hydro and it was a trial run to see if i could do it.its easy as heck and very clean.i will never grwo any other way.the plants take off and you have no mess from soil or the smell.i simply love DWC


----------



## benevolence6gc (Nov 17, 2008)

What ppm do you have it at for the mazaar? 
and yes after going hydro makes me think twice before messing with dirt (too messy).


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Andy - those look good!

I order Mazar last spring popped them all  but 3 and not 1 survived! they wouldn't get bigger than 4 or 5 inches and they just didn't like to grow for me.

I have read since then they are extremely sensitive with the nuits like you said, but I have also wondered if it maybe they do not like the Hydro way of growing, maybe this one would just prefer to be grown in soil?

just a thought.

I still have 3 seeds but I am waiting until I have much more experience growing until I try again.

good luck I would love to hear how she smokes and the high she gives.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 17, 2008)

I popped 5 Mazar seeds this spring and had 2 that died during the grow (as seedlings)...I believe that you will like the smoke that you get from them, as they are now a permanent part of my grows cycle now. I got about 4 ozs. from the remaining plants and revegged the nicest one, now I've got a few clones going and the revegged plant is doing quite nicely. Make sure you top this plant, as it really improves the outcome. I was introduced to smoking Mazar a couple of years ago and searched all over for seeds to get the grow going. It took nearly 2 years, but was certainly worth the effort

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

as with all i start out the ppm's at around 250-300.then i slowly bump them up as they grow.it all depends on how well they are growing as to how much i kick them up.some just grow faster and can withstand the hi ppm's.to me each plant is different as to the amount of nutes i give them.its a feel thing.i like the crystal better as i have both crystal & mazar going together.i will know more in a week or so.ask me then


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

the mazar are slow to take off,seems to me.i get overly anxious i guess.i have 6 nazar and 6 crystal left.i did cull a couple that looked kinda puny.i also took some clones off the crystal,the biggest ladiy i have of that strain.they have not wilted one bit.very easy to clone.the mazar have not showed sex yet,not going to be taking clones from them for sure.i do not care for them.i can tell already that they are not for me.i might change my mind after harvest.oh well a lesson learned.some strains sre not for every one.a preference thing.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 18, 2008)

Hiya Andy. You lknow I did Mazar and here is my thoughts.

It is a little slow to grow from seed, BUT the cuts off the original mom vegged alot faster. I would say 2-3 weeks of veg time from rooted clone. The plant grew "christmas tree" like, and this was topped only once.

When I sexed the seedlings, it took a solid 6-8 weeks before I the pre flowers shown and I tossed the males. I got 5 females from 10 seeds., and this was 18/6.

Once the Mazar started to flower, I was HAPPY. It really put it on and yeilded quite nicely. Out of the 5 females, there was 2 specific pheno's. One was a really thick bud that is very Skunk influenced. When you burn one, it will reek out your whole house after the first hit. Very stoney.
The second pheno was my Fav. VERY heavy resin and smells like candy. Very unique. Sweet and great aftertaste. The fruity pheno was slighly a smaller yeilder. But, the bud was better, imo. When I get some time, I will take some pics Andy and post them here .

As far as the PPM's, I did feed it pretty low the entire run.

If you havn't sexed them yet, take a couple of clones off of each Mazar and lable them as to what plant they came from. Then flower them out, and toss the males as they show themselves. Toss out the related clones and keep the female clones.

Hope your grow goes well!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks hal,i also find them slow growers and kinda xmas tree like.kinda sparse between nodes,and i have my lights close as possible.they do smell skunky when rubbing the stem.i likes that smell.i will be waiting 4 the pics bro.again thanks.oh yeah i find that they like the ppms kinda low compared to some.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 21, 2008)

these plants do not grow at the rate i would like,so this is probably my last mazar grow.i have 2 in the flower room and 3 in veg.just put into 5 gal dwc.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 25, 2008)

just trying to see if these things are growing or not,lol slow growers


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah bro, that stuff is got the stretch going on there. what you feedin' 'em?, rocket-fuel or somethin.?  .j/k...
your doin better than me. mine's just flounder'in along. i chopped the ww, and put in cloner to re-veg. then when thier rooted, thier goin into dwc buckets. i'm set, just need to go get the buckets, and rig 'em up.
i can see some growth there over the past week. whats your ppm at? your gettin a little curl goin on. (better stay up all night and watch over them):hubba:   .j/k...bb...


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 25, 2008)

Very healthy Andy, they look great.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 26, 2008)

these mazar are touchy as hell with the nutes.they are not heavy feeders,as yet.i only have them at around 600 ppms and the crystal plant is almost the same age and sucking up 1200 ppms like a sponge.crazy,the complete difference in two separate strains.that is exactly why i keep a journal on each strain i grow.i doubt i will ever grow mazar again,but if i do i will not make the nute mistakes i made here.after they get to a caetain point in growth,they do take off.no banjo,they are not stretching,its just how these mazar grow.they have sparse arse nodes and look like xmas trees.the smoke had better b good is all i can say about them.thanks all 4 lookin.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 26, 2008)

hey andy, hopefully it will finish off good for you. ive read mixed statements on yield, most say its a heavy yielder & some say so so harvest. dont sweat it i know we all want killer yields, but live & learn.

take it easy

DFW


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

after these plants get going,they do pretty well.i hope the smoke is good after all the time of waiting.they still have not showed sex yet.crazy


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking good Andy!:48:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 30, 2008)

I recently ordered beans for the first time, and the most expensive Strain I ordered was Mazar. A bit discouraging, now after reading your grow thus far. Any new pix, man? I am VERY interested.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 30, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Hiya Andy. You know I did Mazar....
> 
> When I get some time, I will take some pics Andy and post them here .


 

??????????? What happened, Hal? Got me all excited for nothing. Sure would like to see those Mazar pix, Brother.......:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah me too.do they grow as slow for you as they do me?seems they take forever to veg.and very touchy on the nutes also.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out my new grow, andy:
Grow Journals: Fantaseeds Australian Blue and Flying Dutchmen's Aurora B
(now with a Celtic Hash thrown in the mix....)


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 30, 2008)

A little more info.

Well Andy, I had given some Mazar cuts to a friend of mine, and i SPENT THE LAST TWO DAYS HELPING HIM TRIM IT UP!

Let me tell u, it was a BIG pull, some great bud. I didn't have my camera with me, but when I help him take it off the stick, I will take some pics for you.

There was definatly 2 specific phenos. One was VERY skunky, just stinky bud.
VERY Dense and just covered in trichs. Very nice, and I was most impressed. There were some colas a foot and a half long.

The other pheno was a real sweet,berry smelling bud. More sticky then the skunky stuff, but not as dense, and it could have gone nother week or so. The skunky stuff was ready @ 56days(Friday).

Overall, I was very impressed with the results. Easy to trim.
I had helped him with his grow here and there, and I cleaned up the bottoms for him on a few plants and did the ole "pinch and bend" (supercrop) on some of them. The ones I pinced produced more for sure. Bigger buds also.

I know the PPM never was higher then 1200, as I gave hime the recipe.

This is the Mazar from DP.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey hal,glad to hear from ya.i would love to see some pics.these mazar are sure slow on showing sex huh?it drives me crazy the way they grow.the biggest one i have has that skunky smell also.real skunky.i can't wait to hear from ya bro. i know they are touchy on the nutes.i burnt some in the beginning and had to back way off on the nutes.after they get a good size i bumped them up and so far they are liking it.i am currently running around 1000 ppm.thanks hal


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

my mazar have yet to show sex.i have never seen anything like this strain.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Andy,  I have two Mazar Afagani that I'm growing.  What is your strain of Mazar?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

ditto,same thing bro.i will never grow them again either.slowest growing and take forever to show sex.not my bag


----------



## Alistair (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've got two Mazar right now.  They are different phenotypes, though. One is short and naturally bushy with small internodes, the other one is a lot taller with larger internodes.  The taller one looks like yours.  And yes, from my experience with Mazar, they tend to be slow growers that are sensitive to the nutrients.

I grew one last time and it turned out nicely, except it isn't all that stony.  However, that is my fault; I had a hard time trying to figure out when it was ripe, and I believe I let it get overly-ripe.  The reason I'm growing two more is because I had two Mazar seeds left over from the last order, and I didn't want to waste them.

Good luck on your Mazar, and hopefully you'll get some stony smoke.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah,thats why i'm growing these,they were free seeds i got with an order and all 5 popped.i started 2 and decided i did not like the way they grow and started the rest.the 3 smallest ones,i topped just to see how they would do that way.i will not order them,thats for sure.thanks


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

these are the last damn ones.i will be glad when this mazar grow is over with.toooooo slow for me and shitty lookin plants to me.it had better be some killa smoke.i topped all 3 of these


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

well i had to tie this plants top over as she is 4 ft tall and still has not shown sex.i am about ready to scrap this mazar grow.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I have two Mazars and one is tall with large internodes, but the other is nice, pretty, and bushy.  At the moment I favor the bushy one.  So, I removed the tall one and put it in the bathroom under fluoros, while I transplanted the bushy one and put it in the closet instead of the tall Mazar.

I grew a Mazar last grow, but it didn't take long to show sex.  It isn't too stony, though.  I think I let it get over-ripe.  Let us know when you harvest it and if it's any good or not.  You have that nifty little microscope, so determining when it's ripe should be easy enough.


----------



## groworganic (Dec 10, 2008)

Four feet tall and still no sex?? :holysheep:  That's crazy man!  Personally, I probably wouldn't scrap the grow, but I can understand why you would want to.  How long have they been in veg?  Also, I have heard of a lot of people growing Mazar, even around my area.  What is it about this strain that makes it so popular?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

there are several different x's of mazar.this is a mazar x afghani.it was the 5 free seeds i got with my order.all 5 are growing and doing well.they are slow growers to strat with,then do pretty well.but have not shown sex.i do believe the one i tied down this morning is starting to show.if it is,its a lady.i'm hoping,i should know by morning for sure.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

well finally,my biggest mazar showed sex,a lady.about dang time too.i have 5 total mazar.heres the pics of the 3 smallest,1 is an ultimate indica that was gifted to me.its the one in soil.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

another pic of the big lady.as you can see,i had to tie the top down for lack of head room.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 12, 2008)

they are gaining!! I do feel your pain. I think my next order is going to be Mendo Purps from BC Bud Depot and Old Timers haze from ACE.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Dec 12, 2008)

This is great Andy! your Mazar is looking so beautiful!

I love this thread!  Thanks for sharing! and I hope Hal gets us some pics soon!


----------



## Alistair (Dec 12, 2008)

Very good.  I'm glad that it's a female.  Currently I still have my bushy Mazar Afgani in the closet with the others, while the tall one that looks like yours, but not as tall yet, is in the bathroom under fluoros.  I somewhat tempted to keep both the Mazars, but that will mean that I'll have to get rid of one of the Crude Oils or the only Aurora Polaris that I've got.  None of my plants have shown sex yet, so I don't know exactly what will happen.

Good luck on those.  They continue to look really nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> well finally,my biggest mazar showed sex,a lady.about dang time too.i have 5 total mazar.heres the pics of the 3 smallest,1 is an ultimate indica that was gifted to me.its the one in soil.


 
Andy,,do you have a closeup pic showing sex?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

no i do not at the moment.my lights are out now.i'll try to get ya one in the morn.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

Im very high,,but is it morning yet.:hubba:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 13, 2008)

*I keep forgetting this thread. I grew this Mazar on my last grow (I think the same freebies). It is alright , kinda burnt out on it (I still have 2 oz. left) . I did take along time to grow, in fact I left her in flower for a extra week after I harvested. it smelled really piney and the buds where not that dense, though I am guessing it was because of my light problems. I still have 2 more beans that I will probably use on the next "budd on film" or "shotglass grow" just to use them up.

All in all I wont grow it again imo....

Here is a pic... I also think it was not that good looking of a plant...
*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I keep forgetting this thread. I grew this Mazar on my last grow (I think the same freebies). It is alright , kinda burnt out on it (I still have 2 oz. left) . I did take along time to grow, in fact I left her in flower for a extra week after I harvested. it smelled really piney and the buds where not that dense, though I am guessing it was because of my light problems. I still have 5 more beans that I will probably use on the next "budd on film" or "shotglass grow" just to use them up.*
> 
> *All in all I wont grow it again imo....*
> 
> *Here is a pic... I also think it was not that good looking of a plant...*


 
Listen,, I smoked some stuff years ago that smelled Like a Pine Tree. It was lime green and smelled like Pine Needeles,,(Some really good ****)any ideas what it was???


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

ouch,sorry,i for got.i really do not think my camera would pick up the few little hairs that tell me shes a btch.but soon enough she will be a hairy,sweet little lady.i think she uses summers eve.lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

> I smoked some stuff years ago that smelled Like a Pine Tree. It was lime green and smelled like Pine Needeles,,(Some really good ****)any ideas what it was???


 
??????????????????


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

bro theres so mant strains out there,that it would be impossible to guess.probably a skunk if it was back in the day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> bro theres so mant strains out there,that it would be impossible to guess.probably a skunk if it was back in the day.


 
Yeah,,it was it tha late 70's,,Smelled like Pine Needles,, not like the Skunk. I mean it was lime green,,sticky and smelled jusi like pine needles. I was told it was brewed in Arkansas Pine Forest. East Texas < West Arkansas.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

sounds good bro,if ya are like me,i can remember vague bits of them days.i was usually trippin or juiced up on something.damn,i miss them days.hehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> sounds good bro,if ya are like me,i can remember vague bits of them days.i was usually trippin or juiced up on something.damn,i miss them days.hehe


 
Man,,do I ever miss those days. I was hoppen around in a 70 model Dodge SuperBee. 383 Magnum.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

lol.yeah i had a 68 camaro,396,4 speed.thought i was invincible.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> lol.yeah i had a 68 camaro,396,4 speed.thought i was invincible.


 
Yep,,I had a 69 SS before I took my first (State Vacation)...:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

hehe,were you in ms?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope...Texas..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> lol.yeah i had a 68 camaro,396,4 speed.thought i was invincible.



LOL--Yeah, I had a 68 GTO, 400, turbo hydro, thought I was invincible.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

heres the btch that finally showed sex and her sisters,i hope after all this waiting.this is truly one strain i will never grow again,no matter how good or bad the smoke turns out to be.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum,i do not know what you did to your crystal,but this is the best growing plant i've grown to date.she will most likely yield 5+ozs off one plant.simple to grow also.she will take all the nutes i can give her and keeps right on getting fat.you surely must have screwed up.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 15, 2008)

Andy is that DP Mazar?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 15, 2008)

no my friend,its some freebie seeds i got from my last order from marujuana-seeds.nl


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Listen,, I smoked some stuff years ago that smelled Like a Pine Tree. It was lime green and smelled like Pine Needeles,,(Some really good ****)any ideas what it was???


 
That's about as likely as you telling me what I smoked about ten years ago.  It was dark green with orange and yellow hairs.  Tasted sorta hashy, but oh man, what a nice giggly high.  One of those where you really have to concentrate to stop laughing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

:bong: Yeah,,It tasted kinda like this,,, I was high then,,and I am  high now.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 15, 2008)

ditto bro.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> no my friend,its some freebie seeds i got from my last order from marujuana-seeds.nl


 
Shame you are probably on the other side of the globe.  I could send you some DP Mazar to try.  Looks promising.

Maybe time to crank out the laminar flow bench!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> yumyumbubblegum,i do not know what you did to your crystal,but this is the best growing plant i've grown to date.she will most likely yield 5+ozs off one plant.simple to grow also.she will take all the nutes i can give her and keeps right on getting fat.you surely must have screwed up.


 
Did you ever get to try BogBubble Andy?

That was one amazing plant!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

nope,not yet.but i'm open,if and when i get the chance


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> nope,not yet.but i'm open,if and when i get the chance


 
I doubt you'd find Genuine BogBubble anymore, BOG stopped breeding years ago; it would be nearly impossible to ensure anything marketed woul be the real thing.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a friend in cali that has been growing for about 40 yrs and he wants me to come visit.hes got some strains that people would kill for.but then again he has a 300 sq ft grow area.i do want to visit and just walk thru the luscious ladies hes got.hes got some mother plants that hes had for many,many yrs.he also  big into breeding.i will go and get me a few cuttings i want to try,maybe summer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have a friend in cali that has been growing for about 40 yrs and he wants me to come visit.hes got some strains that people would kill for.but then again he has a 300 sq ft grow area.i do want to visit and just walk thru the luscious ladies hes got.hes got some mother plants that hes had for many,many yrs.he also big into breeding.i will go and get me a few cuttings i want to try,maybe summer.


 
Panama Red:hubba: ????


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

i had to pull this mazar out of my tent.shes just too tall.i hate to kill her,but i have no choice.shes just too tall for me tent.she obstructs the light from my other ladies.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 24, 2008)

Instead of killing her, why not top it?  You will at least get some out of it, instead of nothing, if you killed her.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

in order to take enough off the top to fit inside the flower area,i would be wasting time and space.there would not be enough buddage left to be feasible


----------



## JBonez (Dec 24, 2008)

Sweet mother of christ andy, that plant looks gorgeous! man i can wait to get my dwc grow up and going, what nutes do you use again?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 24, 2008)

shoulda lst'd that ho, she would have made some sweet buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i had to pull this mazar out of my tent.shes just too tall.i hate to kill her,but i have no choice.shes just too tall for me tent.she obstructs the light from my other ladies.


 
Dang Andy,,cant ya tie her down or something? Wow


----------



## andy52 (Dec 25, 2008)

welli killed the big girl last night.i had to get about drunk to do it.it sure hurt to have to do it,but there was no alternative.i still have 3 other mazar ladies in flower that i topped earlierin veg.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

the other 3 mazar that i topped while in veg.just starting to flower.these plants still get huge in height.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow that's a big fat weed!  Yeah, I've had to remove females from my closet before because of over-crowding.  It's hard to do.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds like those girls are giving u a headache Andy.
Now, those are the "freebie" Mazar are they not? If so, these are different from the Mazar that I did. The Mazar I have is from DutchPassion. A more stable strain.
Anywho, here are the pics I have been promising man. This is the finished and cured Mazar from my last grow. Turned out DANK. Though, I will not run her again, as I have moved on to other strains. 
Here you go man!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

hey norcalhal,sure looks sweet.i will never grow mazar again,any strain.i sure like the way the crystal grows and produces tho.it is a strain i will grow many,many times.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya started a seedbank yet Bro. Sure would like to try that Crystal.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol.i chopped the crystal today.a hell of a harvest.smelled the whole house up too.i took her to the basement to dry for a couple days then the jars.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Yum Yum.:bong: Bring some on down Andy and we will go fishen at tha beach. Chase all the fish off singing,,roll roll roll yer boat gently down tha stream. Pass that joint will ya.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 3, 2009)

sounds like a plan cowboy.i wish i was there right now,cold here.heres a few pics of these crazy arse plants.the one is almost touching the glass on my reflector now.crazy growing plants and i topped all 3 of these ladies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2009)

Man those plants look good. By the way I like your Aveator,,you sir are moven on up.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2009)

Andy, those look like a pure sativa, is that right? If so I am not surprised about the height...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 24, 2009)

I just poped 3 free mazar seeds, I'm trying my first soiless grow of white widow,I just had to see what the weed was,antway I haven't read anything on outdoor Mazar. Have you?


----------



## andy52 (Jan 24, 2009)

these were mazar x afghan and i will never grow this strain again.i pulled these plants a couple weeks ago due to issues with where i am living presently.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the description that nl.com gives with their free seeds of Mazar X Afganie......



			
				nl.com said:
			
		

> Original Mazar won 2nd place in the 1999 High Times Cup and High Life Cup 2002.  Mazar has been crossed with Afghan. With very high levels of THC (on par with White Widow), it produces a strong Indica stoned. Known in Holland for its sedative qualities. The plant is highly consistent and has a great taste. Its unobtrusive scent makes it easy to conceal and is easy on the lungs. Mazar can also be grown outdoors in warmer climates. This Afghan cross increases yield and makes an excellent resin plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess that I will be growing these outside, because Andy said they got huge on him and I don't have the room. Just gotta love this DWC


----------



## andy52 (Jan 24, 2009)

trust me,these plants need lots of head space and the need to be tied.they will spread all over the place.not an ideal plant for a tent grower like me.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

so much for being short...bad description from nl.com


----------

